# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  2016 Olympialaiset

## Googol

Muistaisikohan sitä tän ketjun sitten vielä reilun puolentoista vuoden jälkeen. Noh, avataan nyt kuitenkin. Tai sitten vetooo saa sitten alustaa uuden.

Eli maantieajojen ja aika-ajojen reitit on julkaistu.

Maantie, miehet: 256,4 km
Maantie, naiset: 130,3 km
Aika-ajo, miehet: 59,6 km
Aika-ajo, naiset: 29,8 km





Eli välillä siirtymää rannalla ja sitten kierroksia sisämaahan. Naisten kisassa ajetaan samat siirtymät ja kumpaakin kierrosta yksi kappale.

Viimeisten nousujen profiili:



Aika-ajot ajetaan vähän pidennetyllä ensimmäisellä kierroksella, miehet kahdesti ja naiset kerran. Mielenkiintoiseksi varsinkin aika-ajon tekee, että kierroksella on reilu 2 kilometriä pavé'ta. Tosin vielähän se keritään päällystämään. Tai reittiä muuttamaan. Ei sitä kuitenkaan ajeta. Pessimisti ei pety.

----------


## tapna

Olisipa vitunmoinen etelätuuli ihan peesarien kiusaksi.

----------


## asb

> Olisipa vitunmoinen etelätuuli ihan peesarien kiusaksi.



http://www.windfinder.com/windstatis...rio_de_janeiro

Lempeää lounaistuulta luvassa elokuuksi.

----------


## villef

Lounaistuuli sopii vallan mainiosti myös  :Hymy:

----------


## Googol

Nostellaanpas tämäkin täältä historian hämäristä. Maali on kaiketi vähän lähempänä viimeistä nousua kuin tuossa yllä olevassa kuvassa. UCI:n dokumentti:

http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/N...ce_Neutral.pdf

----------


## villef

Katoppas, olihan tämä jo täällä ja ittekki vielä kommentoinu  :Hymy:

----------


## Googol

Näköjään naisten kisassa ajetaan lyhentyneen tasaisen vuoksi 2 kierrosta tuota helpompaa lenkkiä ja 1 vaikeampaa.

Ohjelma:

Maantie, yhteislähtö:
miehet: la 6.8. klo 15:30
naiset: su 7.8. klo 18:15

Maantie, aika-ajo:
naiset ja miehet: ke 10.8. klo 14:30

Maasto:
naiset: la 20.8. klo 18:30
miehet: su 21.8. klo 18:30

BMX:
ke 17.8. klo 19:30 miehet erät
to 18.8. klo 19:30 naiset erät, miehet 1/4-finaalit
pe 19.8. klo 19:30 1/2-finaalit ja finaalit

Rata:
to 11.8. klo 22:00 miesten joukkuesprintti
pe 12.8. klo 22:00 miesten joukkuetakaa-ajo, naisten joukkuesprintti
la 13.8. klo 16:00, klo 22:00 naisten keirin, naisten joukkuetakaa-ajo
su 14.8. klo 22:00 miesten sprintti, miesten omnium alkaa
ma 15.8. klo 16:00 naisten omnium alkaa, klo 22:00 miesten omnium loppuu
ti 16.8. klo 16:00, klo 22:00 naisten omnium loppuu, miesten keirin, naisten sprintti

----------


## edu

Maastossa mukana myös Peter Sagan.

----------


## Esa S

Sagan ajaa pelkästään maastokisan tuolla, mutta Jolanda Neff ajaa molemmat, ensin maantien ja sitten maastokisan. Maastossa hän on suurin voittajasuosikki, ja oli mm. viime maantie MM-kisojen muutaman naisen loppukiritaistelussa mukana, mutta ei ole siinä vahvimmillaan kevyenä mäkikuskina.
Toivottavasti nuo naisten kisan mäet ei ole liian kovia Lotalle, jotta pääsisi loppukiritaisteluun mukaan.

----------


## Googol

Tuolla http://yle.fi/urheilu/3-8994714 ja muistaakseni täälläkin on joskus mainittu, että Suomi saisi kaksi paikkaa naisten maantiepyöräilyyn (tai siis vain maantieajoon), mutta Wikipediassa ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclin..._Qualification ), tuolla kaiken oikean tiedon alkulähteellä, puhutaan vain yhdestä paikasta (piti kai olla 2, mutta kun henkilökohtaisen paikan saajia on niin monta).

EDIT: Eikä UCI:kaan enempää lupaa: http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/N...9s_Neutral.pdf

----------


## kukavaa

Ei oo ku Lotalle paikka, mutta mites sen aika-ajo paikan kanssa kävi?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Ei oo ku Lotalle paikka, mutta mites sen aika-ajo paikan kanssa kävi?



Auki. Suomi oli 17. ja 15 maata saa paikan. Siis henk koht ajolla sitä ei saa. Mutta jos joku jättää käyttämättä niin sitten.

----------


## Googol

> Miesten sisäratakilpailu : Yksilökilpailu maantieajo - miehet - Finaali



Maantieajo on näköjään siirretty sisätiloihin, t. Ylen kisaohjelma.

----------


## kuovipolku

Suomella ei tunnetusti ollut yhtään paikkaa miehille, Ruotsilla olisi ollut kaksikin mutta ne jätettiin molemmat käyttämättä sillä Ruotsin olympiakomitean kriteerit (eli vaatimus mahdollisuudesta sijoittua kahdeksan parhaan joukkoon tai lupaavan nuoren urheilijan kohdalla mahdollisuudesta sijoittua seuraavissa kisoissa mitalille) eivät täyttyneet yhdenkään miespyöräilijän kohdalla. Ensi kaudeksi Giant-Alpecinista FDJ:hin siirtyvä 25-vuotias Tobias Ludvigsson on ilmaissut pettymyksensä ratkaisusta

Naisissa Ruotsilla on Riossa kolme maantiepyöräilijää: Emma Johanssonin lisäksi Emilia Fahlin ja Sara Mustonen.

----------


## VesaP

Eurosport ei taida näitä karkeloita (pyöräsellaisia) näyttää, ja YLE:n lähetykset tiedetään (ehkä pätkiä sieltä täältä näytetään ilman Selineiden selostusta). Näkikö nämä jostain youtuben UCIChannelin kautta livenä? En äkkiseltään löydä ainakaan linkkejä livelähetyksiin. YLEllä on kait nettistiimit about kaikista lajeista livenä kyllä, mutta epäilen että ko striimien kuvanlaatu ei yllä HD tasolle kuten UCIChannelin striimit.

----------


## Hippo04

Yle Areenan striimit ovat kyllä olleet ihan laadukkaita (720p) viime aikoina. Olympialaisten lähetysoikeudet ovat sen verran tyyriitä ja tiukasti rajattuja että striimejä tuskin näkyy minkään lajiliiton sivuilta.

----------


## rhubarb

Ei se YLEn kuvanlaatu edes, mutta kukakohan siellä mahtaa olla selostamassa? BBC:n puolelta voi ehkä yrittää myös seurata.

----------


## MacGyver

Tässä ilmeisesti XCO:n rata:

----------


## Googol

> Ei se YLEn kuvanlaatu edes, mutta kukakohan siellä mahtaa olla selostamassa? BBC:n puolelta voi ehkä yrittää myös seurata.



Joku kisajärjestäjän enkkuselostaja siellä ainakin on. Ehkä myös suomeksi. Laatu näyttäisi ainakin mökki-3G:llä ajoittain ihan HD:ltä, mutta video hyppii edestakaisin (mahdollisesti laadun vaihtuessa).

----------


## CamoN

Luottaisin YLEen aika paljon enemmän kuin UCI:hin ja YouTubeen. YLEllä on vahva pohja teknisten ratkaisujen osalta Areenassa ja ilmiselvästi halua lähettää niin paljon olympialaismateriaalia kuin mahdollista.

YLE Rio 2016 -mobiilisovellus kannattaa ladata.

----------


## rhubarb

Nooh… aina kun olen yrittänyt esim. futista katsoa niin jotain pikkelsiä siellä on ruudulla juossut. Ehkä asiasta kuitenkin lisää muualla.

…

On mukavaa että kaikki fillaroinnit ovat nätisti eroteltuna, ei tule päällekäisyyksiä. Ratakisoista tulee kovat. Bemaksi nyt ei ole hirveästi kiinnostanut (vaikka ajaminen on ihan kivaa) mutta ehkä sekin tulee katsottua.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Edellisissä Olympialaisissa Petri Viljanen selosti pyöräilyä. Saattaa selostaa näissäkin Olympialaisissa. Minulle ainakin kelpaisi.

----------


## Googol

Palataksemme itse kilpailuun, Grumari ja Grota Funda ovat ilmeisesti vähän jyrkempiä, kuin mitä yllä oleva profiili antaa ymmärtää. Grumari on kaiketi noin 9% ja epäsäännöllinen (jyrkin kohta CyclingQuotesin mukaan 24%), Grota Funda 7% ja säännöllisempi. Lisäksi pari? kilometriä mukulakiviä, joiden viereen aika-ajoa varten tehty asfaltti ilmeisesti aidataan maantiekisaan.

Valverde on kertoimissa ykkössuosikki, mutta melko avoin kisa tulossa ja voi olla vaikea pitää irtiottoja kurissa.

Naisten kisassa Lotan ptäisi jotenkin löytää oikeaan irtiottoon mukaan, jossa ei saisi olla ihan parhaita mäkinaisia.

----------


## Googol

http://yle.fi/urheilu/3-9069572

Tuolta löytyy selostajat.

----------


## ristopee

Meinasin jo laiskuuttani kysyä pyöräilyn aikatauluista täällä, mutta jaksoin käyttää sekunnin enemmän googlehaulla ja löysinkin itse. Eli huomenna ja sunnuntaina maaliintulo tulee aika nappiaikaan Suomen kannalta, joskus yhdeksän aikaan illalla. Päivällä ehtii käydä "riehumassa" maantiellä itse ja illalla voi keskittyä olympiapyöräilyyn.


http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...courses-148721

Toivottavasti Lepistölle tulee hyvä sijoitus ja miesten kisasta tulee jännä.

----------


## kukavaa

^itsellä saman sortin laiskuus, mutta en jaksanut guuglata, vaan skrollasin ylös Googolin viestiin.

----------


## fiber

Lotan lisäksi voi sunnuntain maantieajosta bongata muitakin Suomen kisoista tuttuja. Neljä Naisten etappiajon osanottajaa on päässyt mukaan: kokonaiskilpailun voittaja Vita Heine (NOR), Shani Bloch (ISR), Ane Santesteban (ESP) ja Flavia Oliveira (BRA).

----------


## Mika A

Pitikös Ylellä olla Areenassa suoria lähetyksiä eri lajien kilpailuista? En ole löytänyt muita kuin tv:sä lähetettävät eri lajeja sisältävät koostelähetykset. Vai vaatiiko tämä jonkin erillisen ohjelman asenatamista läppärille/ tabletille? Kohtahan näkee, paljonko miesten maantiepyöräilyä on luvassa Femmalla... Jaa, ilmeisesti pääosa lähetysajasta kuitenkin.

Milloinkahan mahtavat olla ratapyöräilyn/ maastopyöräily xco:n ja bmx racingin kilpailupäivät?

----------


## bluebike

*Yleistä*

Olympialaissa maantieajo on ennen aika-ajoa ja aika-ajo osanottajien täytyy ottaa
osaa maantiekilpailuun.  Niinpä on monet joukkueet ovat tehneet valinnan RR:n ja TT:n
välillä.   Esim. Ranskalla ei taida olla ketään TT eksperttiä mukana.

Isommissakin joukkueissa on olympialaisissa vain viisi (5) pyöräilijää, kun MM-kisoissa
on voi olla jopa yhdeksän (9).  Kisa on siis aika paljon vaikeampi kontrolloida,
varsinkin jos TT-spesialistit päättävät jättää kisan kesken puolivälissä.

*Reitistä*

Reitti siis koostuu kahdesta kierroksesta (+ niiden välisestä ajamisesta) ja loppu tasaisesta.
Eka kierros ajetaan 4 kertaa, mutta ja siinä on pari pienempää mäkeä. Tuo ei pitäisi olla vielä
kovin valikoiva, mutta toinen ison mäen kierros on sitten paljon kovempi.
Vista Chinesalle noustaan kolme (3x) kertaa. Virallisesti nousu on vain 5.7%,
mutta oikeasti se koostuu kahdesta mäestä ja niiden välisestä ala-mäestä.
Eka osuus taitaa olla suurelta osin non 8% nousua (non 4km).
Lopussa on sitten alamäki... ja suoraa tietä.

*Kenelle*

Iso mäki on niin kova, että se karsii muut paitsi oikeat mäkimiehet.
Siksi kisassa nähdään ratkaisu hetkillä grand-tour tähtiä.
Sagan taisi tajuta asian pian, ja hänet nähdään maastopyöräilyssä.
Oikeastaan varsinainen kysymys, että on kestävätkö (Ardennien) klassikko-ajajat
Chinesan nousun. Siis esim. Gilbert/Alaphilippe.  Luultavasti ei.

Lopussa on myös kova lasku, jonka luulisi suosivan hyviä laskijoita: esim. Nibali, Valverde, Pardet (Pantano?).

Sitten jos menee loppukiriin, niin Valverde on mäkimiehistä kai edelleen vahvin.

*Joukkueista*


* Belgia (Gilbert, Avermaet, Pauwels, De Plus, Wellens).

Niinkuin sanoin, Gilbert ei enää ole Ardennien tripla (tai kvartetti) kunnossa.
Enkä luule Avermaet jaksaa 3x noin pitkää mäkeä.   Heidän vahvoin valtti
saattaakin olla Tim Wellens.   Hän luultavasti yrittää iskua jo ennen viimeistä nousua mäelle.


* Kolumbia  (Esteban Chaves, Sergio Henao, Miguel Ángel López, Rigoberto Urán, Jarlinson Pantano)

Quintana jättää kisan väliin sairastelun takia.  Sitten kysymys on, että osaako tämä joukkue
valita keskuudestaan kapteenin?   Urán on vanhojen näyttöjen perusteella + TT, mutta  mäessä
Chaves on paljon vahvempi, ja nyt Heanon ei tarvitse olla Brittien palvelijana.
Patano oli Tourilla tosi aktiivinen, ja ilmeisesti vielä kunnossa.   Chaves on sitten kai
saanut rauhassa treenata.   Siis hänen kuntonsa on aika arvoitus.
Potentiaalisesti vahva joukkue, mutta onko yhteispeliä?


* UK  (Geraint Thomas, Chris Froome, Adam Yates, Steve Cummings, Ian Stannard).

Tämä on tehty Froomen ympärille.  Froome on myös kiinnostunut aika-ajosta.
Stannard on selvästi alkuosan työmies.   "Varamies" Cummings on irtiotto specialistina
joukkueen jokeri.   Suostuuko hän apumiehen rooliin?   Vai annetaanko hänelle lupa
mennä irtiottoihin? (... tuskin vaan).  Geraint Thomas on sitten yleismies.


* Alankomaat (Tom Dumoulin, Bauke Mollema, Wout Poels, Steven Kruijswijk)

Tasankojen miehillä pelottavan vahva mäki joukkue.  Dumoulin melkein voitti Vuelta
ja Kruijswijk melkein voitti Giron. Vaikka Mollema romahti Tourilla voitti hän juuri Clasica san Sebastianin.
Keväällä Poels voitti LBL:n ja oli Tourilla Froomen vahvin apuajaja vuoristossa.
Saa siis nähdä, kenelle ajetaan.  Itse pitäisin Poelsia 
vahvimpana joukosa, mutta Kruijswijk:n kunnosta ei ole tietoa.

Dumoulinin tavoite on epäilemättä TT.   Siis hän saattaa vain ajaa noin 150 km ja lopettaa
ekaan kertaa Chinesalla. 

* Italia (Vincenzo Nibali, Fabio Aru, Diego Rosa, Damiano Caruso, Alessandro De Marchi)

Jos reitti olisi ollut vähän helpompi olisi Italian joukkue voitu tehdä Diego Ulissin ympärille.
Mutta nyt kaikki on tehty Nibalia varten. Nibali alkoi selkeästi kuntotua Tourin viimeisellä viikolla.
Lopun ala-mäen luulisi suosivan häntä. Aru on varmaan varakapteeni ja muut ovatkin luotettuja
apukuskeja, joihin voi luottaa.

* Ranska (Warren Barguil, Julian Alaphilippe, Romain Bardet, Alexis Vuillermoz)  

Alaphilippe on joukkueen isoin kysymys.  Eli jaksaako hän nämä mäet.   Hänellä on sitten
aika hyvä loppukiri tarvittaessa.   Luulen, että reitti saattaa olla liian raskas.
Barguin jaksaa luultavasti mäet, mutta hän ei vakuuttanut Tourilla. 
Bardet oli hyvässä ikussa Tourilla, hän osaa myös laskea mäkeä ja osaa olla tarvittaessa  aggressiivinen.
Luultavasti joukkue ajaa Bardet:lle. 

* Espanja (Alejandro Valverde, Imanol Erviti, Ion Izagirre, Jonathan Castroviejo, Joaquim Rodriguez)

Oikeastaan on pyöräilymaailman suuri ihme on, ettei Valverde ole voittanut sateenkaaripaitaa tahi olympialaisia. 
Tämä joukkue on tavalliseen espanjalaiseen tapaan rakennettu Valverden ympärille... paitsi
Purito on myös mukana.  Kysymys kuuluu, että on Firenzen töppäys jo unohdettu ja onnistuuko
yhteistyö heidän välillään.  Valverden ongelma onkin luottaa liikaa loppukiriinsä, ja häneltä jää usein
huomioimatta yllättävät iskut kisan lopussa (esim.  Firenze 2013 ja Ponferrada 2014,
ja myös viimeksi Clasicassa Baskimaalla) Muuten joukkue onkin sitten luotettuja apumiehiä.
Minulle Valverde on kisan suurin suosikki.

Castroviejo tähtää varmaan aika-ajoon, mutta onko TT-reitti hänelle liian kova.


* Saksa (Emanuel Buchmann, Simon Geschke, Maximilian Levy, Tony Martin)

Nyt puuttuu saksalaisita oikea mäkimies.  Tony Martin on parhaina päivinä yksi parhaista TT-miehistä,
joten hänen toivoitteensa on siellä.  Mutta ehkä liian isot mäet.


* Australia (Richie Porte, Rohan Dennis, Simon Clarke, Scott Bowen)

Portella on täällä mahdollisuus korvata Tourin epäonnea. 

Dennis:n tavoite on TT. Maantiekisa on luultavasti verryttelyä. 


* Puola (Kwiatkowski, Majka, Golas, Bodnar)

Kwiatkowskin kunto ei ole ollut hääppöinen, eikä häntä edes otettu edes
mukaan Sky:n Tour joukkueeseen.  Majka oli aina vuoriston aika-ajoissa, 
mutta nyt ei ole kysymys vihreästä paidasta.  

* Sveitsi (Albasin, Cancellara, Morabito, Reichenbach)

Fabbe on lopettamassa, ja haluaa varmaan vielä suuren voiton, 
mutta taas on kai liian iso mäki vastassa.  Siksi tavoite TT:ssä.

Albasin kuuluu sarjaan klassikkomiehet.  Hän nousee ”ardenni”-nousuja
hyvin ja hyvä loppukiri.  Mutta onko liian kova nousu edessä?
Muuten voittajasuosikkejani.

* Viro (Kangert, Taaramäe)

Kangert on yleensä apumies roolissa.  Mutta nyt on mahdollisuus, 
eivätkä mäet taida olla este.

* Irlanti (Martin, Roche)

Martin onnistui kerrankin Tourilla, eikä tainnut olla yhtään huonoa päivää. 
Hänelle sopisi paremmin maali mäen huipulla, muttei hänen loppukirinsä mikään huono ole. 

* Norja (Boasson Hagen, Byström, Laengen, Nordhaug)

Kenties pikkuisen liikaan mäkeä EBH:lle, mutta taas Nordhaug voisi yllättää. 

* Tsekki (Barta, Konig, Stybar, Vakoc)

Konig oli pari vuotta sitten aikamoinen lupaus, mutta ei ole
tainnut Sky tehdä hänelle hyvää.  Stybar taas on rajatapaus,
 mutta ei riitä nousu kyky.


* Muita…

Frank Schleck (Lux) - hän on vielä mukana!
Brent Bookwalter (US) - yleensä apu-roolissa, mutta niissä rajoissa…  aika hyvä loppukiri.
Rui Costa (Por) -  MM-voitto on taskussa (Firenze)
Andriy Grivko (UKR) - kunto arvoitus
Simon Spilak (SLO) - kunto arvoitus, mutta reitti sopii. 
Konstantin Siutsou (BLR) - pyöräilee vielä. 
Louis Meintjes (RSA) - Tourin nuorten kilpailun kakkonen! ei pidä unohtaa. 
Jakob Fuglsang (DEN) - no niin…nyt voisi ajaa itselleen.

----------


## Mika A

Asiantuntjoina suomen kielellä Marek Salermo ja ruotsiksi Kellu Carlström.

----------


## Hippo04

Ainakin virallisella Rio sovelluksella näkee. Varmasti wepistäkin. Sagan 20. vajaa pari minuuttia kärjestä..

----------


## rhubarb

21 km/h vs. 28 km/h kuivalla on ihan hyvä ero.

----------


## karhut

näkeekö tätä kisaa nyt mistään? femma vaihtoi uutisiin

----------


## Kyrdis

Yle Rio sovelluksen kautta ainakin

----------


## ar

> näkeekö tätä kisaa nyt mistään? femma vaihtoi uutisiin



Tuolla kaikki striimit. Ei tarvitse sovellusta asentaa mihinkään.
http://yle.fi/urheilu/rio_2016

----------


## Del

> näkeekö tätä kisaa nyt mistään? femma vaihtoi uutisiin



https://rio-areena.yle.fi/ Halutessaan saa myös englanninkielisen selostuksen (painamalla mikrofonin kuvaa, valitsemalla English ja odottamalla hetken).
Väliaikaseuranta osoitteessa https://www.rio2016.com/en/cycling-m...-cross-country (painamalla Result-nappia näkee muutkin kuin top 3).

----------


## orc biker

> Sinänsä ei yllätä että rata on foorumilaisille liian helppo. Maailman parhaita kun ovat. Tuollahan ajaa vain amatöörit.



Sano yksikin erityisen paha paikka tuolta radalta? Sellainen, mistä et itse osaisi ajaa?

Minusta noilla ei pidäkään olla mitään himovaikeita kohtia, vaan minusta tuolla pitäisi olla enemmän jotain juurakkoa, ettei ylivoimaisesti suurin osa alustasta olisi tasaista hiekkaa. Eli teknisyyttä enemmän siihen perusajoon, eikä mihinkään äärikohtiin.

----------


## leecher

Forumin "Ässät" olisi turvallaan järjestään kaikki tuon nousun jälkeen kun on se tekninen kivikkolasku.

----------


## buhvalo

Kai se pitää mitoittaa rata ko.kuskeille eikä foorumilaisille. 

Imikö se maantieässä oman kuminsa tyhjäksi kun ei ollut toisen takanakkia tarjolla?  :Hymy:

----------


## villef

Jännä kuitenkin että miestenkin kisa räjähti heti ekalla kierroksella, vaikka melki moottoritietä ajavat  :Vink:

----------


## zander

> Sano yksikin erityisen paha paikka tuolta radalta? Sellainen, mistä et itse osaisi ajaa?
> 
> Minusta noilla ei pidäkään olla mitään himovaikeita kohtia, vaan minusta tuolla pitäisi olla enemmän jotain juurakkoa, ettei ylivoimaisesti suurin osa alustasta olisi tasaista hiekkaa. Eli teknisyyttä enemmän siihen perusajoon, eikä mihinkään äärikohtiin.



Ei siellä minulle vaikeeta ole, olenhan foorumilainen. 

Kumma että Schurterki horjahti tossa yhdessä laskussa. Ja jokunen kaatunutki.  Ai niin, hehän ovatkin amatöörejä.

----------


## -mustikka-

> Sano yksikin erityisen paha paikka tuolta radalta? Sellainen, mistä et itse osaisi ajaa?
> 
> Minusta noilla ei pidäkään olla mitään himovaikeita kohtia, vaan minusta tuolla pitäisi olla enemmän jotain juurakkoa, ettei ylivoimaisesti suurin osa alustasta olisi tasaista hiekkaa. Eli teknisyyttä enemmän siihen perusajoon, eikä mihinkään äärikohtiin.



Kelloa vastaan, ja etenkin muita kilpailijoita, kun ajetaan niin on ihan eri juttu kuin mönkiä niitä tuttuja ja turvallisia kivikkojuurakoita.
Yllättävän monet OTB:t nuokin kuskit ovat jo vetäneet.

----------


## Blackborow

OTB kivikkoon näytti kivuliaalta. Foorumilaiselle ei olisi sattunut.

----------


## orc biker

> Ei siellä minulle vaikeeta ole, olenhan foorumilainen. 
> 
> Kumma että Schurterki horjahti tossa yhdessä laskussa. Ja jokunen kaatunutki.  Ai niin, hehän ovatkin amatöörejä.



Palvo sinä heitä jumalina. Minä ajattelen enemmän, että heillä on loistava hapenotto ja sopivassa suhteessa nopeita ja hitaita lihassoluja. Ja että siinä on se heidän erikoisvahvuutensa, eikä ajotekniikassa, mutta kai he ovat jumalaisia siinäkin.

Etkä edes osannut lukea viestiäni oikein kiihkossasi jauhaa tuota nyt päähäsi saamaasi ajatusta. Sanoin, että en kaipaa mitään hankalampien kohtien vaikeuttamista tuonne, vaan vaikeampaa tuohon ihan perustaipaleelle. Ei mitään nurin heittävää vaikeutta, vaan ihan vain maaston vaihtelua, kuten esim. jokin suomalainen metsäpolku tarjoaisi, kun olisi juurta ja kiveä tasaisen epätasaisesti.

----------


## orc biker

> Kelloa vastaan, ja etenkin muita kilpailijoita, kun ajetaan niin on ihan eri juttu kuin mönkiä niitä tuttuja ja turvallisia kivikkojuurakoita.
> Yllättävän monet OTB:t nuokin kuskit ovat jo vetäneet.



Sinähän se muiden ajelut tiedät. Enkä edelleenkään kaivannut lisää vaikeutta vaikeimpiin kohtiin. Mutta mitäpä tällä on väliä, kun ei ketään kiinnosta ymmärtää lukemaansa, vaan toistaa omia ajatuksiaan.

----------


## Hippo04

Olympiaradat nyt on tällaisia keinotekoisia TV:n takia. Maailmancupin radat ovat entistä teknisempiä,  esim kauden avausradalle ei keskivertofoorumilainen (minä mukaanlukien) olisi ilmaantunut ilman pitkäjoustoista trailipyörää.

----------


## ar

Onko näissä viiksissä joku stoori vai ovatko vain muodin kärjessä?

----------


## Sand

Voisi kuvitella, että Suomellakin olisi mahdollisuuksia pärjätä tällaisissa kisoissa. En ole sen enempää perehtynyt miten maat/kilpailijat valitaan mutta luulisi ettei ainakaan harjoitusmahdollisuuksista jäisi kiinni. Kovaa kestävyyttä ja kuntoahan tuo vaatii teknisten kohtien lisäksi.

----------


## ilmora

> Onko näissä viiksissä joku stoori vai ovatko vain muodin kärjessä?



Espanjalaiset kisaviikset?

----------


## tinke77

Ei yhtään läskiä 😀😀😀. Varmaan ovat speksailemassa renkaita 😉

Lähetetty minun E2303 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## nopsako

Keskiverto UCI rataa vaikeampihan tuo on.. Varmaan moni meistä tuonkin radan ajais, mut mihin aikaan? 

Ainoa huono oli tuo ylen selostaja.. Tuli ikävä redbull.tv:n valjakkoa.

----------


## noniinno

Ei yllättänyt voitto. Scottin pyörille kohtuullisen hyvää mainosta, tuplakulta. Absalonille olisin toivonut vähän tyylikkäämpää uran lopetusta. Veikkasin Sagania kahdenkymmenen sakkiin, ja siellä ehkä olisikin ollut jos olisi onnistunut pitämään kilpavälineensä ehjänä.

----------


## haedon

> Olympiaradat nyt on tällaisia keinotekoisia TV:n takia. ...



Siinä yhdessä "pitkässä" kivikkolaskussa ei mennyt ihan putkeen kuvauksen etukäteissuunnittelu, kun yleisö jäi eteen. Aita kun olisi ollut pari metriä taempana niin olisi nähnytkin jotain muuta kun kuskin kypärän :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## OJ

Kyllähän noi radat ajelee kumitossukuski tai voorumiprohva, mutta yllättäin noilla rankingin keulamiehilläkin oli ongelmia ja alle 70 kiloiset kuskit rikkoivat pyöriään. Tietty kotisohvalla voi asiantunteilla, että eivät olisi teknisesti taitavia, mutta se ehkä osoittaa lähinnä sen, että ei ole koskaan ajanut noita ratoja tai ajanut teknisiä kovempien kuskien kanssa.

EDIT: Saganilla sitten kaksi kumia puhki ja satula tai tolppa rikki. Varmaan virheiden määrä lisääntyi kun yritti saada edellä meneviä kiinni ja lyhyessä kisassa ei ole varaa teknisille murheille.

----------


## nopsako

Toisaalta, en epäile, että osa palstalaisista laskis sujuvasti myös UCI DH-radat läpi. Kyse onkin nopeudesta.

----------


## ar

> EDIT: Saganilla sitten kaksi kumia puhki ja satula tai tolppa rikki. Varmaan virheiden määrä lisääntyi kun yritti saada edellä meneviä kiinni ja lyhyessä kisassa ei ole varaa teknisille murheille.



Mun mielestä, sillä ei olisi ollut mitään mahiksia muutenkaan, joten ei sen puoleen tarvi jossitella. Mutta olisihan se ollut mukava nähdä, kuinka kauan olisi pysynyt kärkiporukassa mukana.

----------


## zander

> Palvo sinä heitä jumalina. Minä ajattelen enemmän, että heillä on loistava hapenotto ja sopivassa suhteessa nopeita ja hitaita lihassoluja. Ja että siinä on se heidän erikoisvahvuutensa, eikä ajotekniikassa, mutta kai he ovat jumalaisia siinäkin.



En palvo. Aika vähän ylipäänsä olen maastokisoja seurannut. Mielestäni tuollakin radalla saadaan miehet järjestykseen niin, että myös ajotaidolla on merkitystä. Kummasti mikä tahansa rata vaikeutuu kun vauhti on maksimaalinen. En minä heidän taitojaan tiedä, mutta laitan roponi heidän puolelleen millä tahansa kertoimella, kun vastassa on vooruminkovimmatkuskit.





> Etkä edes osannut lukea viestiäni oikein kiihkossasi jauhaa tuota nyt päähäsi saamaasi ajatusta. Sanoin, että en kaipaa mitään hankalampien kohtien vaikeuttamista tuonne, vaan vaikeampaa tuohon ihan perustaipaleelle. Ei mitään nurin heittävää vaikeutta, vaan ihan vain maaston vaihtelua, kuten esim. jokin suomalainen metsäpolku tarjoaisi, kun olisi juurta ja kiveä tasaisen epätasaisesti.



Mistä sinä minun kiihkot tiedät? Olihan siinä helppoa hiekkapolkua, mutta olisiko jokunen juuri menoa kummemmin muuttanut? Ei kai jokunen juuri ja kivi niin teknistä ole? Ellei maasto sitten olisi ihan trialia, joka on oma lajinsa.





> Kyllähän noi radat ajelee kumitossukuski tai voorumiprohva, mutta yllättäin noilla rankingin keulamiehilläkin oli ongelmia ja alle 70 kiloiset kuskit rikkoivat pyöriään. Tietty kotisohvalla voi asiantunteilla, että eivät olisi teknisesti taitavia, mutta se ehkä osoittaa lähinnä sen, että ei ole koskaan ajanut noita ratoja tai ajanut teknisiä kovempien kuskien kanssa.



OJ:lta hyvä kiteytys.

----------


## haedon

Oli tuo rata sentään monta astetta parempi ja hauskempi kuin Bakun "esiolympialaisten" XCO-rata viime kesältä :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## EsaJ

> Kyllähän noi radat ajelee kumitossukuski tai voorumiprohva, mutta yllättäin noilla rankingin keulamiehilläkin oli ongelmia ja alle 70 kiloiset kuskit rikkoivat pyöriään. Tietty kotisohvalla voi asiantunteilla, että eivät olisi teknisesti taitavia, mutta se ehkä osoittaa lähinnä sen, että ei ole koskaan ajanut noita ratoja tai ajanut teknisiä kovempien kuskien kanssa.
> 
> EDIT: Saganilla sitten kaksi kumia puhki ja satula tai tolppa rikki. Varmaan virheiden määrä lisääntyi kun yritti saada edellä meneviä kiinni ja lyhyessä kisassa ei ole varaa teknisille murheille.



Ja ylen juontaja höpötti ihan puuta heinää. Ei nähny Saganin tyhjenneitä renkaita...

----------


## Fuuga

> Kai se pitää mitoittaa rata ko.kuskeille eikä foorumilaisille. 
> 
> Imikö se maantieässä oman kuminsa tyhjäksi kun ei ollut toisen takanakkia tarjolla?



Oli harvinaisen surkea selostajakin, joka jaksoi jauhaa Saganin tippumisesta kun sen näki heti kun Saganilta meni kumi ja ajoi lähes kierroksen flätillä, mutta selostaja oli sokea kuin Reetta.

----------


## OJ

Vielä eilen oli some väärällään juttua, että ei Sagan pääse takarivistä mihinkään vaan jää heti alkuun ruuhkiin jumiin. Ei ole kuulema Absalonin kaltaista räjähtävyyttä. Turha sitä on jossitella ja antaa maasturipoppoon nyt toipua läheltäpititilanteesta.

----------


## rhubarb

> Voisi kuvitella, että Suomellakin olisi mahdollisuuksia pärjätä tällaisissa kisoissa.



Ei kehity hapenottokyky tarpeeksi Suomen maastossa ajaessa.

----------


## mutanaama

Naisten mtb oli hieno katseltavaa. Voittajalle kaikki kunnia ruotsiin

----------


## OJ

> Ei kehity hapenottokyky tarpeeksi Suomen maastossa ajaessa.



Vetämättä kovin pitkälle off topikin puolelle...ei taida olla maastoista kiinni. Vai jäikö minulla vitsi huomaamatta?

----------


## Sand

Kait täälläkin tietä ja singletrackia riittää ympäri maan.😊 Niiden lisäksi sitten korkean paikan leiriä etelä-Eurooppaan. Pitäisi varmaan tehdä olympiakomitealle aloite ja palaute.😁

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tietty kotisohvalla voi asiantunteilla, että eivät olisi teknisesti taitavia, mutta se ehkä osoittaa lähinnä sen, että ei ole koskaan ajanut noita ratoja tai ajanut teknisiä kovempien kuskien kanssa.



Teknisen paikan kuvaaminen on vaikeata, niin että se vaativuus näkyisi kuvissa. Joskus olen käynyt DH-kisoja ihan vaan valokuvaamassa, niin sen huomaa jo siinä. 

Ja toinen on tuo taitavuus, sekin peittää helposti sen vaativuuden. Itse huomasin sen Finlandiassa silloin kun Sauser oli siellä. Foorumilaiset pääosin taluttivat yhtä mäkeä,  kun Sauser tuli siihen ja hymyssä suin pyöritteli sinne mäen päälle.  :Hymy: 

Mutta on myönnettävä että radan teennäisyys hiukan häiritsi minuakin, mutta eihän Olympiakisan tarkoitus olekkaan olla mikään visuaalinen nautinto. Ne videot pitää hommata sitten muualta.

----------


## nopsako

Yhtä teennäinen rata ku kaikki muutkin UCI radat. Ei mua haittaa. Kovia on ukot ja akat nousemaan mäkiä  Absaloni oli pettymys. Oishan yle voinut edes toisen näyttää suorana tv:stä.

----------


## häggens

Ei taida kamerat riittää jos ajettaisiin koko reitti metsässä ja  esim. juuret ovat melko harvinaisia aukeilla paikoilla (hakkuuaukeita lukuunottamatta). Teknisen taidon erot tulee pääosin siinä miten nojataan jarruun ja tuotetaan vetoa teknisellä osuudella. Näitä kohtia radassa oli kuitenkin säännöllisin väliajoin. Nämä kaikki sotkee "pace":n eikä puhdas maantiemies pääse rytmiin ja tippuu kyydistä. Ovat siis selvästi eri lajeja. Kuinka kaukana toisistaan onkin sitten ikuisuuskysymys.

Esim. estejuoksussa tasaisella on vain 5 estettä kierroksella ja puhdas tasaisen juoksija ei siellä pärjää vaikka olisi vähän kovempikuntoisempikin.

Puhtaat maastoradat voidaan tehdä sinne missä on paras maasto siihen - olympiarata siten että se on riittävän lähellä muita suorituspaikkoja. Purjehtijoilla saattaa olla enemmän valitusta olosuhteista.

----------


## Esa S

Saganilla on MM myös maastosta. Tosin junioreiden, mutta ei sitä "polku"pyöräilyä unohda, kun on kerran oppinut. Rengasrikko "pahassa" paikassa ratkaisi nyt.

----------


## häggens

> Saganilla on MM myös maastosta. Tosin junioreiden, mutta ei sitä "polku"pyöräilyä unohda, kun on kerran oppinut. Rengasrikko "pahassa" paikassa ratkaisi nyt.



Pelkkä tekninen taito ja hyvä kunto ei riitä, vaan pitää olla oikeantyyppinen hyvä kunto. Maastopyöräilyssä lähdetään ensin kovaa kun haetaan paikkoja ja sitten vähän tasoitellaan välillä, mutta samalla tulee paljon enemmän intervalleja verrattuna maantiehen.

----------


## Fuuga

> Saganilla on MM myös maastosta. Tosin junioreiden, mutta ei sitä "polku"pyöräilyä unohda, kun on kerran oppinut. Rengasrikko "pahassa" paikassa ratkaisi nyt.



Käsitin niin, että Saganilla oli kaikkiaan 2 flättiä. Ensimmäinen heti toisen kierroksen alussa ja on melko kova homma ajella (heh, ajellapa vain) koko rundi. Toista ei enää pahemmin näytelty kun oli tippunut niin alas.

----------


## zander

Joo, 2 flättiä oli. Ekan jälkeen nousi 11. sijalle mutta toisen jälkeen jäi sitten kunnolla. Sanoi itse kisan jälkeen ettei ilman teknisiäkään varmaa olisi ihan kärjessä pysynyt. Mukava olisi ollut nähdä mihin olisi rahkeet ehjällä kalustolla riittänyt.

----------


## Tuntsan Palo

Naisten maantiekisassa lopussa kiinniajetun  Mara Abbottin ajatuksia The Wall Street Journalissa

Little kid dreams: Getting interviewed for Sports Illustrated.


 Adult reality: The interview ends up being for a Sports Illustrated article about finishing fourth at the Olympics.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/mara-abb...rio-1471629428

----------


## Ohiampuja

Voiko tässä ketjussa jeesustella Suomalaisen urheilun "alennustilasta" vai kuuluuko se tuonne jeesustelu-ketjuun?

----------


## rhubarb

> Mukava olisi ollut nähdä mihin olisi rahkeet ehjällä kalustolla riittänyt.



Ei kalustossa mitään vikaa ollut vaan ajajassa. Ei kannata ajaa kiveen. Sen takia, käsittääkseni, tuolla ei ole kiekkoja tarjolla reitin varrella.

----------


## 7-spoke

> Ei yllättänyt voitto. Scottin pyörille kohtuullisen hyvää mainosta, tuplakulta. Absalonille olisin toivonut vähän tyylikkäämpää uran lopetusta. Veikkasin Sagania kahdenkymmenen sakkiin, ja siellä ehkä olisikin ollut jos olisi onnistunut pitämään kilpavälineensä ehjänä.



Kyllä nyt kehtaa taas "intersport"-Scottilla ajaa!
Harmi kun "verkkokaupan fatbike"-ketjustakin tutunmerkkisellä Silverbackilla ajanut Shlomi Haimy (israelilainen ajaa saksalais-etelä-afrikkalaisen putkan konkelilla) ei pysynyt kuvissa kahta täyttä kierrosta. Oli nääs se kaveri, joka vilahti videossa työntämässä pyöräänsä kun takakumi oli poistunut kehältä kokonaan tavoitellen ketjulinjaa. Hänhän roikuskeli kärkiryhmässä ekan täyden kierroksen, lähtöruutu tais olla 28, maalissa 29. No, voittipahan Saganin  :Hymy: 


Mitäs muita postimyyntibrändejä tuolla näkyi? Aika-ajossa tais olla Canyonia?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Ei kalustossa mitään vikaa ollut vaan ajajassa. Ei kannata ajaa kiveen. Sen takia, käsittääkseni, tuolla ei ole kiekkoja tarjolla reitin varrella.



Lieneekö liikaa tottunut siihen että huoltoauto seuraa perässä.

----------


## zander

> Mukava olisi ollut nähdä mihin olisi rahkeet ehjällä kalustolla riittänyt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alkujaan tämän lähetti rhubarb
> ...



Ei ollut varmaankaa vikaa, mutta rikki se rengas pariin otteeseen oli. Myönnän, huonosti muotoilin ajatukseni. Tarkoitin tottakai, että jos ei olisi rikkonut sitä kalustoaan.

----------


## ar

> Ei kalustossa mitään vikaa ollut vaan ajajassa. Ei kannata ajaa kiveen. Sen takia, käsittääkseni, tuolla ei ole kiekkoja tarjolla reitin varrella.



Tai sen takia, että säännöt sallivat huoltoavun vain huoltoalueella.

----------


## kukavaa

> Voiko tässä ketjussa jeesustella Suomalaisen urheilun "alennustilasta" vai kuuluuko se tuonne jeesustelu-ketjuun?



Eikös suomalainen ammattipyöräily voi ihan ookoo verrattuna aiempaan?

----------


## leecher

Ammattipyöräily ok? Yksi ammattilainen, kuka pärjää pro-tasolla naisten sarjassa. 
Mielestäni Suomen taso pyöräilyssä on aika kaukana Ok tasosta. 
Kokonaissuoritus suomen joukkueelta olympialaisissa oli erittäin huono. 
Kojonkoski ja muuta hihhulit voisi mennä sinne Tanskaan opintomatkalle huippu-urheilun kehittämiseksi, sen sijaan että puhuu ympäripyöreitä huuhaa juttuja.

----------


## OJ

Suomen "maajoukkue" kiertaa kisoja artisti maksaa-periaatteella silloin kun artistilla on massia maksaa. 

Meneeko kokeneiden maastokuskienkin kalustorikot huonon linjan tms. piikkiin vai ovatko nama huonoa tuuria?

----------


## kukavaa

> Ammattipyöräily ok? Yksi ammattilainen, kuka pärjää pro-tasolla naisten sarjassa. 
> Mielestäni Suomen taso pyöräilyssä on aika kaukana Ok tasosta. 
> Kokonaissuoritus suomen joukkueelta olympialaisissa oli erittäin huono. 
> Kojonkoski ja muuta hihhulit voisi mennä sinne Tanskaan opintomatkalle huippu-urheilun kehittämiseksi, sen sijaan että puhuu ympäripyöreitä huuhaa juttuja.



voi että, kun on vaikeaa, onko sanat _ihan_, _verrattuna_ ja _aiempaan_ vieraita? kukas siellä on aiemmin menestynyt Lotan tasoisesti? Jussi? Joona?
myös rivien välistä olisi pitänyt olla luettavissa, että suomen urheilun tilasta voi puhua, vaikka sitten siellä jeesustelu osastolla.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Voiko tässä ketjussa jeesustella Suomalaisen urheilun "alennustilasta" vai kuuluuko se tuonne jeesustelu-ketjuun?



No olympialaisiin nähden meidän pyöräilyssä ei mielestäni ole mitään kauheaa alennustilaa. Meillä vain tällä hetkellä ei ole sellaista huippuainesta. Lotta on omalla erikoistumisalueellaan kuten esim. Vargarda nyt näytti, mutta kuitenkin niin että joukkueen on oltava tasoa Bigla, maajoukkueenkin, että voi pelata sitä peliä, yhtään loivempi ei riitä ja sellaista ei kotimaasta löydy. Miehissä tietenkin ihan samat sävelet.

Noin yleisesti niinkuin nähdään, mailla on vain parhaita tuolla kisoissa ja sinne ei kannata lähettää porukkaa vain hyvää kokemusta saamaan koska sitä saa miljoonasta muustakin paikasta. Rioon olisi voinut lähettää 10-15 urheilijaa koko Suomesta.

Meillä on pyöräilyssä vain paljon ihan perustyötä tehtävänä joka tasolla. Nostaa pyöräilyn arvostusta kilpaurheiluna ja siinä Lotta voi olla oikeinkin hyvällä asialla nyt. Jos äidit hyväksyvät pyöräilyn urheilulajina se voi sataa kilpapyöräilyn laariin.

Junnujahan me lähinnä tarvitaan. Silti olen nykyisin taipuvainen ajattelemaan että pienimmät pikkujunnut kannattaisi ehkä poistaa kilpailuluokista kokonaan. Tarkoitan 10-12-14..Jos junnut tulisivat lajiin vasta 16-sarjaan olisivat toivottavasti muissa lajeissa kasvaneet henkisesti ja fyysisesti hyviin pohjiin.

----------


## noniinno

^ Ja erittäin suoiteltavaa on tulla maasto- ja maantiepyöräilyn pariin BMX:n kautta. Ainakin kun ajatellaan pyöränhallintataitoja.

----------


## Turf Moor

> Meneeko kokeneiden maastokuskienkin kalustorikot huonon linjan tms. piikkiin vai ovatko nama huonoa tuuria?



Geoff Kabush puhuu twitterissä rengasrikoista. Nino Schurterkin tosin kärsi alkukaudesta yhdessä maailmancupin kisassa kaksi rengasrikkoa, että ei se ihan harvinaista ole lajin erikoismiehillekään. Sagan itse uskoi kisan jälkeen, että ilman teknisiä ongelmia hän olisi ollut kympin sakissa.

----------


## häggens

Olympiamenestys oli nyt sillä tasolle, että sateenkaaripaidalla voitaisiin voittaa Vuoden urheilija -palkinto 😉

----------


## rhubarb

> Tai sen takia, että säännöt sallivat huoltoavun vain huoltoalueella.



…Niin, ja syy siihen lienee se, että kalustovahinkojen välttämisen katsotaan olevan osa lajia toisin kuin maantiepyöräilyssä.

----------


## häggens

> …Niin, ja syy siihen lienee se, että kalustovahinkojen välttämisen katsotaan olevan osa lajia toisin kuin maantiepyöräilyssä.



Maatiepyöräilyssä ajotavalla on harvemmin vaikutusta rikkoihin. Ja mihin kohtaan 200km:n etappia sen kiinteän huoltopisteen laittaisi. 

Kummassakin otetaan kaluston kestävyyden kannalta hallittuja riskejä.

Olympia MTB:ssä jos huolto olisi vapaata, niin hyvällä budjetilla saisi varakiekon 50 metrin välein.

----------


## rhubarb

Niin, siis kuten sanoin. Jo aiemmin  :Hymy:  Tosin tarkoitin neutraalikiekkoja.

----------


## Huoleton

Mun mielestä ison luokan XCO kisat ei siitä huononis vaikka varakiekkoja saisi laittaa pariin kohtaan radan varteen jemmaan. Tuskin kukaan niitä ihan sen takia vaihtelisi että varaa on. Itse en usko että vaikuttaisi ajotapaan tai renganvalintaan koska rengasrikko hidastaa kuitenkin aina.
Neutraalikiekot pienemmissä kisoissa voisi olla kohtuuton kustannus järjestäjälle jos on kuutta eri akseli-rataspakkayhdistemää kisailijoilla.

----------


## noniinno

Voisko tuollakin olla vaahtopullo mukana? Nykysysteemi on ihan hyvä, onpa rengasvalmistajillakin painetta tuotekehitykseen.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ihan noin yleisellä tasolla pohdiskelin noita rengasrikkoja maantiellä ja maastossa. Missä muussa kestävyyslajissa sen urheiluvälineen rikkoontumisella on noin iso merkitys? Hiihdossa kyllä sauvoja katkeilee, mutta suksia ei.

Mitä jos kielletään koko pyörän korjaaminen tai ainakin rajoitetaan sitä radikaalisti. Tehdään kerrasta sellaiset pyörät ja renkaat että ne kestää koko kisan. 

Olisiko sillä kilpailullista vaikutusta?  Edistäisikö se vai haittaisiko se parhaiden kuskien paremmuusjärjestykseen laittamista?  Eikö se ole kestävyysliikunnan pääasia. 

Moottoriurheilussa sitten mitataan myös tallien tekninen osaaminen. Ja toisaalta onhan esim jousiammunta välinelaji jossa jousi-nuoli kombinaatiolla on iso merkitys, mutta ei mitaleja jaeta sillä että kenellä jousi kestää ja kenellä ei.

----------


## haedon

> Mun mielestä ison luokan XCO kisat ei siitä huononis vaikka varakiekkoja saisi laittaa pariin kohtaan radan varteen jemmaan. ...



Eikös noissa XCO-kisoissa ole jo aika yleisesti kaksi tech zonea, että pitäisikö niiden lisäksi vielä saada pari omaa huoltoa? Riossakin oli juontajan mukaan, mutta en itse seurannut oliko näin.

----------


## Mike

Olisiko tossa Saganin se toinen?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJbVuVTg...y=dumalandrini

----------


## plr

> Olisiko tossa Saganin se toinen?



Litkut ainakin lentävät takarenkaasta isossa pilvessä. Kiva pestä pyörä ja vaatteet, tosin Sagan tuskin itse tekee kumpaakaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexxi

Tolla tyylillä ei kyllä ihme jos renkaat hajoaa.

----------


## noniinno

Millä tyylillä? En tuosta näytteestä pystynyt muodostamaan käsitystäni Saganin ajotyylistä.

----------


## OJ

^komppaan edellistä. Ei tossa ollut mitään ihmeellistä, paitsi se, että miten uitussa tommosella iskulla saa tubelessin basaksi. 

Porukka on niin kärmeissään, että maantienilkki kehtasi yrittää maastoa. Varsinkin kun se NÖYRYYTTI maastureita tossa startissa.

----------


## haedon

Lienee tarkoittanut perän kevennystä iskussa, mutta ei olis silti pitänyt noin kevyestä lähteä. Sinäkin voit nöyryyttää huippukuskeja startissa, mutta se ei tarkoita sitä että kisassa olisi podiumilla :Vink: . Ja tämä ei ole mitään Saganin väheksyntää. Mielelläni olisin nähnyt miehen maalissa. Kaksi flättiä vaannyt kertoo että ajotekniikka ei välttis ollut ihan kohdallaan tai sitten oli uskomattoman huono mäihä. Joku varmaan löytää videon, jossa näkee miten muut ajoivat tuon kohdan....

----------


## pikku-mihkali

Mahtaa Sagania harmittaa ettei se etukäteen tajunnut ottaa yhteyttä villarivoorumilaisten osaajiin, jotka olisi voineet cyclocrossilla demota miten vetomies vetää olympiarataa. Seuraavaksi ne olisivat voineet opettaa junioreiden maailmanmestarille miten vuodesta 2008 on ajotekniikka kehittynyt maastossa. Tämä ajotekniikan kehitys on ilmeisesti pääosin lähtöisin palstalaisten juurihelvetissä omaksumien vallankumouksellisten tekniikoiden ansiosta. Tämä revolutionaarinen ajotekniikka ei tosin ole vielä kerennyt jalostumaan edes sinilippupaidoiksi saati sateenkaari-, mutta siinä on takana SPU:n bolsevistisionistisen siiven salaliitto joka aina sijoittaa kisat liian helppoon maastoon.

Mä meen hakee lisää popcornia...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## leecher

Alla on ollut varmaan jotkut s-works mateennahka renkaat, jotka eivät kestä mitään. Toki Sagan oli varmaan raskain kuski noista osallistuneista. Ilman teknistä olisi ollut viiden sakissa.

----------


## haedon

> Alla on ollut varmaan jotkut s-works mateennahka renkaat, jotka eivät kestä mitään. Toki Sagan oli varmaan raskain kuski noista osallistuneista. Ilman teknistä olisi ollut viiden sakissa.



Näin epäilen kanssa että jotkut pierunkuoret oli, mutta niillä ne ajelee kaikki muutkin, ellei ole niin ylivoimainen ettei tartte :Leveä hymy: . Sitä en osaa sanoa mikä sijoitus olisi ollut, mutta varmaan ainakin sellainen että ei varmaan olisi tarvinnut hävetä osallistumista. Mukava se on ollut kotimaan kisoissakin joskus nähdä esim Jussi Veikkasen ajoa että kyllä noita maantiekuskeja mahtuisi enemmänkin ajelemaan maastoon niin täällä kuin muuallakin :Hymy: .

----------


## rhubarb

> miten vuodesta 2008 on ajotekniikka kehittynyt maastossa.



Se on kyllä jumalan tosi että kun kerran jonkun asian oppii niin ei enää koskaan tarvitse tehdä mitään tason ylläpitämiseksi.

----------


## Hippo04

Eihän nykyisillä pyörillä tarvitse enää osaa ajaa kun on joustoa äärettömästi,  ilmapallorenkaita yms mukavuustekijöitä.  Sen kuin vain päästelee esteitä päin... Paitti noilla olympiatason XC-vermeillä.

----------


## Cat

Vaikka Sagania ihailen maantiepyöräilyssä, ei hänellä mitään mahdollisuuksia maastossa. Lajit aivan erlaisia.

----------


## Pexxi

Omasta mielestä meni vähän kömpelösti yli jos on ammattikuski. Bunnyhop tai mitä nyt sitten yritti jäi vajaaksi. Perä pamahti suoraan kiveen vai mikä este tossa nyt olikaan.

----------


## haedon

Muistaakseni Sagan päätti osallistua Riossa XCO :Nolous: n, koska maantiereitti ei sopinut hänelle. En tiedä paljonko treenasi maastossa, mutta kansallisia kisoja kävi pari, joista ekassa keskeytti ja toisessa oli neljäs.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Absalonin OnBoard-suikale:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIVkBf6rppA

Onhan tuossa nopeudet sellaiset paikoitellen noihin kivikoihin tullessa, että kärmes tai sivuseinän repeäminen on pienestä kiinni jos on painoa vähän enemmän, rengaspaineet hippasen pienellä, iskari lukossa tai ei ehdi herätä, iskaripaineet, miten ehtii osaa keventää, liikaa adrenaliinia ts. rutiinin puute..Siis miten ajattelee Saganin tilannetta ja tapahtuneita todennäköisiä virheitä.

----------


## Pexxi

Jos toisella tulee sata ja toisella kolme sataa mahdollisuutta tommoseen tekniseen niin ei liene vaikea arvata kummalla se on todennäköisempää. Samahan se on kaikessa urheilussa, kokemuksen ja harjoittelun myötä välttää pahimmat sudenkuopat.

----------


## Hippo04

> Muistaakseni Sagan päätti osallistua Riossa XCOn, koska maantiereitti ei sopinut hänelle. En tiedä paljonko treenasi maastossa, mutta kansallisia kisoja kävi pari, joista ekassa keskeytti ja toisessa oli neljäs.



Kukahan mahtoi "ansaita" tuon maastopyöräilypaikan Slovakialle? Mitähän mahtaa kaveri tuumata kun toinen nappaa kisapaikan ohituskaistalta. Vai lasketaanko tuonne jotain kollektiivisia maapisteitä kaikkien kuskien menestyksestä?

----------


## Pexxi

Maakohtaisesti noi paikat taidetaan ansaita eli kaikkien samaa maata edustavien pisteet tietyistä kisoista. Ei siellä Slovakialla kauhean kovaa ollu kun paras sijalla 50. Tossa miten jaettiin sitten maiden kesken. Virolainen rankin 12. eikä päässyt kisoihin. Varmaan toi pistelasku on jossain tarkemminkin sitten selitetty.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclin...s-country_race

----------


## Tuomas

Kolme parasta kuskia per maa ja kaksi kautta laskettiin.

Slovakian pisteet yht. (15)	SLOVAKIA	SVK	3315 tulivat 

21	Slovakia (SVK)	1480
Michal LAMI	SVK19860812	745
Martin HARING	SVK19861224	369
Frantisek LAMI	SVK19931212	326
Cross Country Team Relay 2015 World Championships		35
Cross Country Team Relay 2015 European Championships

12	Slovakia (SVK)	1835
Michal LAMI	SVK19860812	1057
Martin HARING	SVK19861224	411
Frantisek LAMI	SVK19931212	322
Cross Country Team Relay 2014 European Championships		25
Cross Country Team Relay 2014 World Championships

----------


## haedon

Taisi olla niin että ensin yrittivät villillä kortilla, mutta se ei onnistunut. muuten maapisteitä saa kerätä kolme kuskia, joten ilmeisesti Lamin ja Haring pisteiden lisäksi Saganin piti saada pisteitä noista kansallisista että sai osallistua.

Tuomas ehtikin jo ensin.....

----------

